# Need Advice on a new build



## dregs (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys. It's time to build a new pc.  I wanted to stay in the 1300-1400 dollar range and this is what I came up with

RAIDMAX Smilodon ATX-612WBP (with 500W PSU)
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (Intel P35)
Core 2 Duo E6750 (2.66GHz) Retail
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 
2GB (2x1GB) Mushkin PC2-6400 (DDR2-800)
Samsung 20x DVD+RW/-RW SH-203N SATA
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB (ST3250310AS) 3.0 Gb/s
Westinghouse L2410NM
Vista Home Premium

Would anyone swap out any parts here for around the same price?  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2008)

is there going to be anything from your old rig that you are going to put into this one??? also, is this all for gaming?? likes and dislikes... 
I think its a good design but I don't really care for the case.. I'd go with NZTX Hush and a good PSU over 600w
PC power & cooling
IMO


----------



## dregs (Jan 18, 2008)

I took your advice and bought the case not realizing that the case didn't come with a power supply.  My bad I know you listed that also.  Can anyone recommend a power supply that is decent and doesn't cost 120 dollars?  If not I will go for the one you listed.  Just wondered though.


----------



## dregs (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh and to answer your question yes it will be for games and everyday stuff.  Nothing more.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 18, 2008)

For 1300-1400 we can build you a much nicer machine.


Are you in the US?


----------



## dregs (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I am in the US.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 18, 2008)

Give me an hour I'll put up a list that I would do.

(going to have intel and Nvidia in it...)

You need everything including the monitor right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

With thast Westinghouse at that res I would opt for a 1GB 8800GT, something like my Palit which has a standard aftermarket cooler and is only about a $20 premium over a 512MB GT.


----------



## dregs (Jan 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Give me an hour I'll put up a list that I would do.
> 
> (going to have intel and Nvidia in it...)
> 
> You need everything including the monitor right?



Yup I need everything.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2008)

You were already planning on a C2d e6750, pricing it at about $189. Let's see if I can find you a nice Penryn proc instead for that much to pair with your P35 motherboard.

$185: e8200
http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/Product/Intel/BX80570E8200A

$199: e8400
http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/Product/Intel/BX80570E8400A


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 18, 2008)

A few rebates in here.....and a llitte over, but worth it over.

 COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 Evolution RC-830-SSN3-GP Silver Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $159.99

 Western Digital Caviar SE WD5000AAJS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM$99.99

 Acer P243WAid Black-Silver 24" 2ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP Support - Retail
$389.99

 OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail $134.99

 Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit $110.99

 ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $114.99

      Intel Xeon X3210 Kentsfield 2.13GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562X3210 - Retail  $245.99

 LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE Model DH-20A4P-08 - Retail $27.99

Palit GeForce 8800 GT Super+1GB Video Card - 1GB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0   $299.99



WE all want a machine that will last, this one will last.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2008)

wait... the news director for ati showing a good Nvidia build? nice build damulta! i would get it if i didnt just buy a rig myself!
+1 on damulta's build


----------



## dregs (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks  alot guys.  I'm going to see if I can afford this little bit more.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2008)

Switch out the DVD bunrer for this one if you want SATA 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106070

I don't totally agree with you on the power supply though DaMulta.

Take a peak at this one also:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817814005


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 18, 2008)

The  OCZ GameXStream has gotten good reviews. I don't know about the one that you posted.


After I went thru at least 5 PSUs from burning out The Antec 1k has been the best PSU I have ever owned. For 299.99 it's not cheap, but like I said I have blown a lot of them.



Keep  us posted on what you decide to do dregs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2008)

See, I am unsure on the OEM of the OCZ psu. Not saying it's not a good psu. The one I pointed out is a hidden gem, it also is 80+ certified.
Both psu's are great but the one I linked to:

2 amps more each on all 12V rails but the OCZ is rated more amps on the 3.3 and 5 rails. 

it does have an 8 pin P4 Aux versus a 4 pin for futureproofing.

Both are in the same ballpark when speaking budget.

EDIT corrected above statements.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2008)

Also for the OCZ if you need 8 pin just purchase a P4 adapter


----------

